# Wer frisst da meine Krebsschere?



## Ls650tine (7. Aug. 2013)

Hi, jetzt brauche ich schon Hilfe 

Kaum sind die Pflanzen im neuen Teich (3 Wochen) und schon sieht die __ Krebsschere übel zerfressen aus. Was treibt da in meiner Pfütze sein Unwesen?

Weiss jemand wer dafür in Frage kommt? Beobachten konnt ich bisher noch keine Tiere (__ Schnecken?) 

LG, Martina


----------



## laolamia (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

ich wuerde sagen sie zersetzen sich


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

...ich denke auch, 
das liegt an der Jahreszeit, sie werden irgendwann absinken und im kommenden Jahr hoffentlich neue Kindeln gebildet haben.
Aber  , du hast sie schon von unten fotografiert:beten ?! 
Die sollte schon andersherum , im Teich schwimmen


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Ich hatte auch in diesem Jahr 10 Krebsscheren eingesetzt.
Von denen ist leider auch nicht mehr viel zu sehen


----------



## Waterlily (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Ich finde nicht dass die Blätter aussehen, als ob sie sich schon zersetzen. Sieht vielmehr wirklich nach Fraßspuren aus. Vielleicht die Raupe vom Krebsscheren-__ Zünsler, von denen habe ich leider auch jede Menge. Meine Krebsscheren sind teilweise bis zur Hälfte abgeknabbert  . 

Auch andere Pflanzen - vor allem Teichrose und __ Seekanne - haben Löcher. Ich habe schon viele Raupenhäuschen aus dem Teich gefischt, aber noch nie eine an den Pflanzen beim Fressen erwischt.

VG Sonja


----------



## Ls650tine (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Lach, zum Fotografien hab ich sie aus dem Wasser rausgenommen.
Zersetzen könnte zum Teil hinkommen, sie hat ein paar Blätter verloren und Wurzeln, aber es treiben auch wieder neu aus, sowohl Wurzeln als auch Blätter und ne Schere kriegt sie auch. 
Hat jemand die "Eihülle" rechts oben bemerkt, vielleicht kommen die Fraßstellen von der "Mama"?

LG, Martina


----------



## lotta (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

oh,  mist,
vielleicht knabbert da ja doch wer... aber wer? 
zeig mal wie es die nächste Tage weitergeht
damit wir unsere Scheren dann auch noch besser beobachten können
und uns die dummen Kommentare in Zukunft sparen


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Moin,

das könnte ein __ Egel-Ei sein. 

Das neue Krebsscheren sich in Wohlgefallen auflösen ist nichts neues. Die können recht zickig sein. Manchmal muss man welche aus mehreren Quellen ausprobieren. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Blätter gefressen werden, wenn sie nicht schon angegammelt sind.


----------



## willi1954 (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> .... Ich glaube nicht, dass die Blätter gefressen werden, wenn sie nicht schon angegammelt sind.



Ich glaube schon, es gibt ja hier den Parapoynx stratioata (__ Wasseraloe-__ Zünsler )

Meine Krebsscheren im Filtergraben weisen die gleichen Frassspuren auf. Aber vielleicht kann ja ein Pflanzenspezi dazu etwas sagen.


----------



## Christine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*



> Die oligophagen Raupen sind sehr aktiv und leben ziemlich tief im Wasser in röhrenartigen Gespinsten aus zusammengesponnenen Teilen von Wasserpflanzen.


(Quelle)

Sehr interessant. Dann müsste sich da ja so etwas finden lassen. Wenn ja, wäre ein Foto toll.


----------



## Ls650tine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Hallo, erstmal freut es mich riesig, dass ihr alle so schnell antwortet 

Mein Mann muss am Wochenende mal eine seiner GoPro im Teich versenken aua und ja, wir haben ein Unterwassergehäuse ), vielleicht finden wir ja was. 

Und wegen der Eihülle, ich hab einen durchsichtigen ca. 2,5 - 3 cm langen "Wurm" an der Krebsschere gesichtet.

LG, Martina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Hi,

das ist ein Blattzerfall und kein Fraß von Raupen oder anderen Tieren. Dann wäre nämlich höchstens der direkte Abbißrand am grünen Blatt braun (ne Art Schorfbildung). Hier ist aber das braune gammelige auch unterhalb der "Fraßstelle" zu sehen (Raupen fressen keine gammeligen Blattstellen die wollen immer frisches, saftiges grün:hai. Sind ja auch nicht nur die ältestern Blätter betroffen, die grünen in der Mitte sind wie es aussieht auch schon etwas fleckig. Behagt einer Pflanze etwas nicht stößt sie zuerst mal die ältesten, (untersten) "verbrauchten" Blätter ab. Der Teich ist ja erst vor kurzem befüllt worden, daher kann es sein das der Krebsschere die momentanen Wasserwerte noch nicht behagen. (Leitungswasser z.B  ist an vielen Stellen halt auch recht kalkhaltig)

MfG Frank


----------



## Ls650tine (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Hi Frank, 
ich glaub auch so langsam, das es der Krebsschere bei mir einfach nicht gefällt. 
(Aber am Wasser liegt es sicher nicht, da wir hier Bodensee-Wasserversorgung haben und das ist mal richtig kalkarm)

Grüße, Martina


----------



## laolamia (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

ich hab fuenf jahre gebraucht bis sie dageblieben sind


----------



## Waterlily (8. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Bilder von der Raupe kann ich morgen machen, ich muss nur ein Raupenhaus aus dem Wasser fischen und es öffnen. Bei mir fressen sie das Grün oberhalb des Wassers, manche Krebsscheren (vor allem die jungen Pflanzen) haben die bis fast auf Wasserniveau weggeputzt.


----------



## Waterlily (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

... so, ich habe mal Bilder von den Raupenhäuschen gemacht und dann geöffnet, damit ihr die Raupen sehen könnt. Solche Schiffchen schwimmen bei mir überall im Teich herum, und die Raupen fressen die Krebsscheren.


----------



## pema (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Oh, wie gemein
Das sind Köcherfliegenlarven mit ihren Wohnhäusern. Mag sein, dass sie auch Krebsscheren fressen, aber ich werfe sie immer wieder in den Teich zurück, wenn ich mal eine beim Algenfischen heraus hole. Und wenn ich mal aus Versehen der Meinung bin, das kleine Häuschen sei unbewohnt und feststelle, dass sich doch ein Larvenkopf heraustraut, dann habe ich ein richtig schlechtes Gewissen.
petra


----------



## willi1954 (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Klasse Aufnahmen, Waterlilly
sieht aus wie das Haus der Larve des Seerosenzünslers,

siehe auch hier

Einer Köcherfliege gleicht diese Larve eher nicht.


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Hallo Waterlilly,

danke für die Fotos! Sehr interessant.

Petra, die Köcher sehen denen von Köcherfliegenlarven zwar ähnlich - sind es aber nicht. Die Köcherfliegenlarven haben nämlich ganz deutlich zu erkennende __ Fliegen-Beine!


----------



## Ls650tine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Hi Waterlily,
klasse Fotos hast du da aufgenommen , und Willie´s eingefügte Seite vom Heimbiotop ist genauso informativ, die hab ich gleich mal in meinen Favoriten gespeichert. Meine Krebsschere sieht jeden Tag übler aus, aber keine neuen Fraßstellen. Denke, die erlebt den Herbst nicht, aber die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt 
LG, Martina


----------



## pema (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

Hallo zusammen,
ach ist das Forum schön...und informativ
Vor fast genau 3 Jahren hatte Conny ein ähnliches Problem (und wäre ich nicht zu blöd, um einen Link hier ein zu stellen, könnte jeder das jetzt lesen).
Und Gabi in Beitrag 37 hatte die Lösung - samt Bild: der Wasserlinsenzünsler.
Christine, dass du dich daran nicht erinnern kannst
petra


----------



## Christine (9. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Wer frisst da meine  Krebsschere?*

 Petra Das war doch was völlig anderes: Das waren Seerosenblätter...

Du meinst diesen Link hier?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28661

(Ganz einfach: Link kopieren (Strg + C), Beitrag öffnen, auf die Weltkugel mit dem Kettenglied klicken, Link einfügen (Strg. + V), OK klicken, freuen - geh doch mal ins Testforum und übe ein bisschen, das kriegst auch du hin  )


----------

